# 52 week challenge, 2012 edition



## gstanfield

We have the go ahead for another 52 week challenge. I’ve coordinated this effort with Hoss as my Mod contact and Crickett has been helpful in the planning as well as assistance during the times when I may not be available. I am announcing it now with a projected start date of Jan-1, 2012. This gives everyone a break during the holidays and a chance to ask Santa for some new lenses, flash, etc!

We appreciate Browtine for starting this up and spearheading the challenge last year and with all respect to him we have changed things a little to make it more relaxed and hopefully draw in more participation. It’s not a competition, the “challenge” aspect is for us to challenge ourselves to get out there, have fun and become better at what we do.

I also wanted to make this challenge easier on the mods so while the rules are listed below, they will mostly be run on the honor system. (except violations to the general forum rules or personal attacks) If you break the rules you are only cheating yourself

The Rules:

#1- All submitted photos must be in full compliance with the rules of this forum and shall be subject to the "family oriented" nature of this forum. Any photos that are not in compliance with the forum rules or the family oriented nature of the forum will be removed at the sole discretion of the Moderators. Let's keep this clean and fun so that they can enjoy it with us.

#2- This is NOT a competition. There will be no judging and no "critiquing" of the photos. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship. If the person posting it asks for critiques, keep them civil and positive or don’t post them at all. 

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones are just as welcome as those taken with top of the line gear. It's not just about the photo, it's about enjoying photography.

#4- The submitted photos should be new stuff taken just for this challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. This challenge is all about fun and challenging ourselves to be better photographers so there will be no “monitoring” of the capture dates. If you cheat you are only cheating yourself out of the fun of getting out there and being creative. Don’t cheat yourself!

#5- Please only submit one photo per thread. Since these are not judged it is up to you to decide what you want to share. It may be your best, funniest, or it may be so terrible that you just had to share so we all get a laugh! Whatever you want to submit, it’s your photo.

#6- Photoshop is fine as is whatever format you choose (full frame, panorama, ect) I would ask that you make note when submitting your photo if it is shopped or cropped, but this is not a requirement. Watermarks are of course no issue at all as long as they do not imply advertising. This typically means no reference to your name and photography or images in in the watermark.

#7-  HAVE FUN!

So, with the guidelines established here’s how it will work this time around. The new theme will be posted weekly between 8PM Saturday and 8AM Sunday (typically Saturday night). Each week's thread will be titled as follows: “2012 Challenge XX/52” with the "XX" being the week number for that particular thread. There will be this master thread which will be updated with links to each weekly thread and hopefully we can sticky it for easy searching. The weekly threads will remain unlocked so that those who travel, or have other obligations get in the way can still participate as time allows. It will also allow us to have continued comments on the photos. 

Anyone with suggestions for themes please send them via PM and we’ll add them to the pool of ideas. We’re working to come up with some new and exciting themes this year in addition to reusing a few from last year. The challenge will not start until January-1st, 2012 so enjoy your Christmas Holidays with your families, ask for Santa to bring those new lenses, cameras, etc and we’ll get started bright and early first thing next year!

Thanks for joining in, have fun and have a blessed Christmas season.


----------



## gstanfield

This post will have the list of weekly threads:

Week 01/52 Jan 1st (New Year) http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=665330

Week 02/52 Jan 8th (Revolving/Rotating) http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6618418#post6618418

Week 03/52 Jan 15th (Lines)  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6639337#post6639337

Week 04/52 Jan 22nd (Macro) http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6659485#post6659485

Week 05/52 Jan 29th (Toys) http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6678938#post6678938

Week 06/52 Feb 5th (Reflections) http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6699887#post6699887

Week 07/52 Feb 12th (Love) http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=674665

Week 08/52 Feb 19th  (Slow Shutter Speed / Motion) http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6738941#post6738941

Week 09/52 Feb 26th ( Weather ) http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6758107#post6758107

Week 10/52 March 4th (Animals) http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6775496#post6775496

Week 11/52 March 11th ( Black and White )http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6791291#post6791291

Week 12/52 March 18th ( Spring )http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6806702#post6806702

Week 13/52 March 25th (Textures)http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=682109

Week 14/52 April 1st (Perspective)http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6837081#post6837081

Week 15/52 April 8th (Easter)http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6849261#post6849261

Week 16/52 April 15th (Lonely Highway)http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6866051#post6866051

Week 17/52 April 22nd (Landscape) http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6878301#post6878301

Week 18/52 April 29th (Worn Out) http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6891685#post6891685

Week 19/52 May 6th (Signs) http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6906106#post6906106

Week 20/52 May 13th (Mother)http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6919240#post6919240

Week 21/52 May 20th (Old and New)http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6932751#post6932751

Week 22/52 May 27th (Memorial)http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6946427#post6946427

Week 23/52 June 3rd (Footwear)http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6959705#post6959705

Week 24/52 June 10th (Sky)http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6973126#post6973126

Week 25/52 June 17th (Father(s))http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6986105#post6986105

Week 26/52 June 24th (Children)http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7001180#post7001180

Week 27/52 July 1st (Independence)http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7014990#post7014990


----------



## gstanfield

Week 28/52 July 8th (People)http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=698112

Week 29/52 July 15th (Cold Drink)http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=699192

Week 30/52 July 22nd (Insects)http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7060717#post7060717

Week 31/52 July 30th (Heat)http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7077343#post7077343


----------

